# Dandruff/Flaking skin



## diamondj (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a 6.5 yr old male, Matrix. He has always had dry skin, with mild dandruff which has been controlled by diet, addition of sunflower oil (vet recommended) and shampoo. Over the past few months, winter months, his mild dandruff has developed into a full blown sloughing of his skin. 

This started on his belly as small dark skin pieces and has escalated into large white and black flakes all over his body. I originally assumed that the black flakes on his stomach were due to his dry black skin on his stomach but with this systemic appearance of flakes I have changed my theories. 

I have ruled out any sort of "infestation" as I have not seen anything living on him. I also have a 2.5 yr old male who is asymptomatic. The older one has recently been to the vet and had all appropriate blood work done when he turned 6 last November, with nothing to report there.

Not only am I concerned for him, but the flakes are absolutely everywhere. Although, they don't seem to be bothering him at all


----------



## combra07 (Apr 7, 2009)

diamondj said:


> I have a 6.5 yr old male, Matrix. He has always had dry skin, with mild dandruff which has been controlled by diet, addition of sunflower oil (vet recommended) and shampoo. Over the past few months, winter months, his mild dandruff has developed into a full blown sloughing of his skin.
> 
> This started on his belly as small dark skin pieces and has escalated into large white and black flakes all over his body. I originally assumed that the black flakes on his stomach were due to his dry black skin on his stomach but with this systemic appearance of flakes I have changed my theories.
> 
> ...


Did you ever find a solution to this?


----------



## diamondj (Feb 20, 2009)

No I haven't found a solution for this. Took him to the vet. Her original concern was a thyroid condition, being the breed, age and his weight....all tests came back normal as far as his thyroid and these were a repeat of the previous year, which is good. 

The only bad thing was that we still didnt know what it was. She suggested treating for sebaceous adenitis. The definitive testing would require multiple biopsies and anethetics. We decided to opt for the inevasive treatment of dietary supplements including oils and shampoo/conditoner treatments, ect. This hasn't seemed to help and I was hoping that the warmer, moist air of the summer would clear things up, but no luck yet. 

A return trip to the vet to discuss options is the next step.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Did she do a full thyroid panel... sent out??? In a golden, even low normal is, in fact, low and needs treatment. There are lots of threads on this if you do a search. If that has been taken care of, I have two suggestions.

First, a high quality FISH OIL. They need the EPA/DHA found in the body oil of cold water fish. I have mine on the Carlson's Finest Fish Oil ( the same I take per my dr). However, there are several quality ones out there. The other I use is the Icelandic Pure http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm Mine get 1600 mg EPA and 1000mg DHA which is hard to get in capsules.
And, as I've mentioned in other threads, the Eqyss Micro-tek shampoo was instrumental in saving Cody. His skin was so infected when we first got him... it really could have killed him with his other autoimmune issues going on. This is great to give instant relief and to heal from yeast, staph, etc. At first I used it full strength and bathed him every few days.... the results were remarkable. You can read about it here: www.eqyss.com


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What's the food? If there's an allergen to a common protein, it could be making the problem much worse (or causing it entirely). What have you tried in terms of alternative foods? Have you tried uncommon proteins like fish?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Since this thread has been viewed a number of times since 2009 by people presumably finding it on Google by searching for their dog's symptoms, I think it would be helpful to post something I didn't know in 2009: the OP in this thread is describing classic symptoms of ichthyosis, especially since hypothyroidism has been ruled out.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Could it be psoriasis? I don't know if that's already been thought of but I know on humans that can appear in red or white patches, maybe on a dog it would look darker too? I know it can itch and flake as well. Hope you figure it out!


----------



## Aida (Nov 24, 2015)

diamondj said:


> I have a 6.5 yr old male, Matrix. He has always had dry skin, with mild dandruff which has been controlled by diet, addition of sunflower oil (vet recommended) and shampoo. Over the past few months, winter months, his mild dandruff has developed into a full blown sloughing of his skin.
> 
> This started on his belly as small dark skin pieces and has escalated into large white and black flakes all over his body. I originally assumed that the black flakes on his stomach were due to his dry black skin on his stomach but with this systemic appearance of flakes I have changed my theories.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have the exact problem with my golden retriever dog. No vet had a cure for this. We are using dandruff shampoos and time to time cures with fish oil and a quality food diet. She is 7 yrs old. Having this black skin since she is 3-4 yrs. As you have seen this disease priorly may i ask does this flakes and black skin goes further in the elder years? Does this create a serious problem as skin cancer or etc? Now we have only flakes and sometimes in fall winter seasons the blackness gets very thick. Many thanks for your sharing.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

This sounds like ichthyosis. If you write this word in the search box on the top you should get various threads on this subject.
My dog Grit has it (confirmed by DNA test) and I have written on this subject about the food that helps (Acana pacifica) and supplements I give that help. Each dog is different but this food really seems to help. Ichthyosis never goes away but can be lessened. I never use shampoo and my dog swims every day in a cold river. This helps a lot.
I hope you find answers in the threads on this subject.


----------



## Aida (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you very much, as i look thru the posts and internet for ichtyosis your diagnosis is exactly right! I am very happy that the disease will not effect her overall health or lifespan. I am now trying to lessen it by frequent brushing, kerato-regulating shampoo or as you say no shampoo, may be a moisturising spray and providing my dear dog a fatty acid-enriched diet. Thanks!


----------

